# Decorative glass lanterns - Possible arboreal enclosure?



## toast4nat (Feb 13, 2012)

I was milling about in Hobby Lobby today and came across these. They're very elegant and my brain just exploded with ideas to turn them into an arboreal cage. It would be a great way to display a large arboreal T. I just wanted to hear your guys' opinions on this and see if anyone has experience converting things like this into safe enclosures.

Most of them had decent ventilation at the top with the possibility of drilling more holes, some had larger holes that could be made more secure by the addition of mesh, so I think that would work. Some opened from the front and others from the top. Some had deep enough bases for substrate and others didn't (I would guess these would have to be retro-fitted with a small piece of plexiglass or thick plastic to hold back the sub.)

If I were to go ahead with this, could I get any suggestions for what kinda of sealant and adhesive would be safe to use?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 14, 2012)

I convert these all the time, and I have to admit I'm jealous of your selection.

Just line any part of the inside that is not glass with a thick layer of black silicone. GE is a great brand. Fiberglass mesh can be chewed through by crickets so use aluminum. Also use a piece of glass or pexiglass to act as a barrier in the ones that open at the bottom as you already suggested.


----------



## toast4nat (Feb 14, 2012)

I took a look at your pictures. Very nice, I'm impressed. I wouldn't be planning on putting live plants in there though so would the black silicone still be needed?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 14, 2012)

toast4nat said:


> I took a look at your pictures. Very nice, I'm impressed. I wouldn't be planning on putting live plants in there though so would the black silicone still be needed?


The silicone prevents the metal from rusting, the protective paint from leaching toxins, or wood frame from rotting. Black does not discolour like clear silicone does. You can also use brown silicone or white depending on what matches the frame better. I prefer black since it matches nearly everything.


----------



## toast4nat (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I thought that might actually be the case upon further speculation. I plan on doing this in the future and will definitely post up my results


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, my daughter just got some lanterns like this but with colored glass for her room, then I saw a big selection at a local store for $5 to $10 with clear and colored glass. I never would have thought about ts. I'm going to have to look closely at them the next time I go.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 14, 2012)

Abraxas, sir...since we're on the topic and you are the resident vivamaniac...are you an activated charcoal user or no?  I'm getting differing opinions from various places.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 15, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Abraxas, sir...since we're on the topic and you are the resident vivamaniac...are you an activated charcoal user or no?  I'm getting differing opinions from various places.


For that answer we look to my experience with aquariums. Activated charcoal in an environment with a constant flow of water usually exhausts itself within a week. Even after 3 days it begins to lose most of its efficiency. Now in an environment such as a vivarium where the flow of water or nutrients across the surface area of the charcoal is quite low its life would be extended. That being said, by how much? No matter what within time it will merely exhaust itself and become useless until it is removed, recharged and/or replaced. So why bother using it when it only adds extra work in the future for a short, hardly noticeable difference in odour or chemical adsorption? If your vivarium smells that much anyway and is creating a toxic environment you are doing something wrong.

Avoid wasting your money, it merely acts as slightly more expensive drainage material within time anyway.


----------



## OBT1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Try it!:laugh:


----------



## ijmccollum (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm liking this idea - thanks for sharing it.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jul 6, 2012)

K' so am going to bump this 'cause I was in hobby lobby today and these containers are 50% off. Any body got pics and tips of actual use?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 6, 2012)

I can post pics of a new one I made a few weeks ago. Stay tunned.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jul 6, 2012)

K, I await.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 6, 2012)

Not the best photo, but this was a case that was slightly askew that I set up. I wanted to use weather stripping for the gap in the lid, but had issues, so I just siliconed the whole thing together and sliced it open once it was cured. As for the plant, I placed it in a spot with too much sun and burnt half the leaves off. Thankfully they are all coming back now.

Oh and I keep a colony of Heterothele villosella inside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iaminside (Jul 6, 2012)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Oh and I keep a colony of Heterothele villosella inside.


lol. that is so bad ass!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 6, 2012)

It's hard to tell from the pic, but the cork bark is sloped steeply towards the back and honeycombed. I actually added holes into the larger pieces, including the large tube piece in the back, to allow for more entrances and exits for their web tunnels. Worked just how I planned.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

nice work as always.. soon as i started reading the first post i thought of you. I was going to inform Toast that this is right up your alley, then upon scrolling down saw you found your way here. 

One question though, do you light incense by the enclosures? Does that bother the spiders? I always freak out when ANYTHING gets sprayed in my house (ie febreeze, air freshener, cologne)


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jul 6, 2012)

That incense holder I move to an open room when I burn it. It is never burning right beside an open ventilation enclosure. Most of my vases are nearly sealed anyway so I don't worry too much about it. As for this one and a few other enclosures I have not had any issues with just burning Nag Champa in the general vicinity. Granted any negative affects could be negated by the increased microbial action in my set ups. 

I refuse to use febreeze or air fresheners though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks for the reply. 

For the record I DETEST the smell of febreeze, and hate any airfresheners too.. If i had my way, it wouldnt make its way into my house :sarcasm:


----------



## ijmccollum (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice pic and nice choice of container.  I dropped  a whopping 10-spot on one -- will be my 1st real decorative project.  I am in the process of figuring out how to do it.  The thought is to house an A. versi in it.  For now, I have been sidelined by my klugi beastie that kicked hairs in my eye. D@mn it sux.

What the freak, it's not letting me up load the pic of the enclosure.

The file is too large -- need to figure out how to shave it.


----------



## ijmccollum (Jul 7, 2012)

http://s1227.photobucket.com/albums/ee434/ijmccollum/?action=view&current=project1.jpg Hope this works.


----------



## Gilberator (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks so awesome!!!!! This is a great idea. When I get my GBB I may consider this for its juvie period


----------



## Skeri (Jul 12, 2012)

I really like this idea and think it would make an awesome display for some of the Ts I own. There is a hobby lobby near by me. What are the price range for them?


----------



## ijmccollum (Jul 18, 2012)

They run the gambit.  The one I picked up was orig 20 but they were having a 1/2 off sell.


----------



## arachnidlover115 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, I know I'm super late to this thread, but I was just wondering what the measurements are for this enclosure. Also, do you think it would be ok to house an adult avic avic in this?


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 23, 2016)

arachnidlover115 said:


> Hi, I know I'm super late to this thread, but I was just wondering what the measurements are for this enclosure. Also, do you think it would be ok to house an adult avic avic in this?


maybe if you drilled a bunch of holes in the sides. also, most of those guys haven't been n in years, dont expect a response from them..


----------

